# [VB6] Name des Windows-Users auslesen



## Apollo (24. Juni 2003)

Wie kann ich den Namen des aktuell angemeldeten Windows Benutzers auslesen?


----------



## Thomas Darimont (24. Juni 2003)

Servus!


```
'Hier die benötigten API-Deklarationen
Declare Function GetUserName Lib "advapi32.dll" _
  Alias "GetUserNameA" (ByVal lpBuffer As String, _
  nSize As Long) As Long

'Die Prozedur ermittelt den angemeldeten 
'Benutzernamen
Public Function GetBenutzer() As String
  Dim UserName As String
  Dim Result As Long

  UserName = Space$(256)
  Result = GetUserName(UserName, Len(UserName))

  If InStr(UserName, Chr$(0)) > 0 Then _
    UserName = Left$(UserName, InStr(UserName, Chr$(0)) - 1)
  
  GetBenutzer = UserName
End Function
```
Siehe auch:
http://www.vbarchiv.net/archiv/tipp_details.php?pid=27

Gruss Tom


----------



## Apollo (24. Juni 2003)

Danke


----------

